# Relax, Oh Yeah......



## Meanderer

Happy Sleepy


----------



## Meanderer

Looks like a beautiful, relaxing day for these guys. Check out their hammock!




Thrill Seekers Suspend a Giant Hammock 400 Feet Above the Desert Floor


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_*Crusin' fer a Snoozzin'*_


----------



## Lara

_ahhh, the aroma of frangipani..._


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Relax, Mom!


----------



## Meanderer

....maybe it's time for a Vacation?!


----------



## Meanderer

Albert and Elizabeth, Duke and Duchess of York, relax after a round of golf, on their honeymoon. (1923)


----------



## NancyNGA

Relax...   Take a rat race coffee break.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## jaminhealth

Love those house dresses!!


----------



## Meanderer

Picnic at space HD Wallpaper


----------



## Meanderer

Relax.....


----------



## Meanderer

&#55357;&#56374;OVER 1 HOUR OF RELAXING DOG MUSIC! Music for Dogs; Stop Barking! Great for Crate Training &#55357;&#56374;


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

RELAX


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube




----------



## Meanderer

Jack, reading the "Noose Paper"!


----------



## Meanderer

Relax.......


----------



## Meanderer

Pyle pirate relaxing


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

radishrose said:


>



cool!


----------



## Meanderer

*Relax!




*


----------



## Meanderer

Plan B......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Relax!


----------



## Gary O'

Great thread

Reminds me of a couple old posters I had fun making;


----------



## Meanderer

Sleeping with the fishes.....


----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

A Relaxing Cruise.....


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Break out the crayons!


----------



## JustBonee

while you have the crayons out ....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Happy Sleepy


(This guy looks just like Heston Blumenthal, the British chef.





)​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Relaxation Techniques.....


----------



## Lara

He's just tu tu cute


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rainyghost

Meanderer said:


>


I always loved Sydney Harris.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

"Sunbathing"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Sleepwalk - Chet Atkins & Leo Kottke (Stereo)


----------



## Meanderer

Relax.......


----------



## Meanderer

Eskisehir/Turkey- 2019: Two male students leaning wall, sitting and relaxing on bike and checking their mobile phones


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Ride.......and Relax!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer

Modern day Holmes, relaxing......?


----------



## Gary O'

A couple old posters come to mind


----------



## Lewkat

I could not be more relaxed since I am still in a terrible mess with my computer and telephone combined.  Oh well.  Have a good one all.


----------



## Patricia

Lewkat said:


> I could not be more relaxed since I am still in a terrible mess with my computer and telephone combined.  Oh well.  Have a good one all.


You have been coping for a while. I hope you are free from the worry soon.


----------



## bowmore

Alaska cruise


----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat

Lewkat said:


> I could not be more relaxed since I am still in a terrible mess with my computer and telephone combined.  Oh well.  Have a good one all.


With a bit of finagling I've managed to get this far.  My son has the more intricate work to get the rest done.  I am trying to remember what I did before computers.  Oh yes., I wrote letters and made lots of phone calls.  How about that?  Too soon we grow old, too late we grow smart.


----------



## Meanderer

An English summers day, Southend on Sea, Essex, Saturday 17 August, 1974.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


>


What a great picture.....my guess is that the guy is "relaxing" with his camera ready....and the sole of his right boot covered with peanut butter?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------

